# cherry shrimp give away



## nigerian prince

My cherry shrimp population is booming and i would like to give back to the community by doing a draw style give-away

10 baby low-grade cherry shrimp, they're low grade but real champions haha

please pm me and at the end of January i will put all the names in the hat and draw a winner

for those outside the lower mainland i will cover shipping costs no problem and patt (mykiss) from c.a. has agreed to help me ship them as i have no clue how to do it, thanks patt, if someone in the l.m. wins i will contact you and well sort something out..

if anyone has posted an interest bump. please also pm me,ive got all the names organized in my inbox, there has been a great deal of interest so far and should be a good one..

check back for updates as i will just edit the first post to make it easier to see the information


----------



## nigerian prince

please bump from time to time if you appreciate this thread, if you are in the far reaches of b.c. and cant get cherry shrimps i am looking into shipping options that i will take care of if you win. cheers and anyone is welcome


----------



## mikebike

great idea

Good way to start the New Year

Cheers


----------



## Shiyuu

That's very kind of you~
We do like prize draw~


----------



## Parallel

Great contest and great guy. I will join this contest for fun! :bigsmile:


----------



## Bobsidd

I'm in for fun, too. And also because I'm addicted to shrimp.  What a champion for giving back to an awesome community; an example I hope to follow one day in the not too distant future.


----------



## Phillyb

Happy New Year!! Count me in, please and thank you, nigerian prince! What a fun, cool idea!

Phil


----------



## 118869

awesome give a way. Nice start to the new year!!! count me in=D


----------



## skabooya

I would like in too. My classroom tank needs cherries again now that it is stable


----------



## Tazzy_toon

Thanks for a fun way to start the New Year, for some reason shrimps and I don't mix, so i won't enter, but good luck to everyone.


----------



## jaekwong

I'd love to join this draw! thank you for your generosity.


----------



## nigerian prince

if anyone has posted an interest bump. please also pm me,ive got all the names organized in my inbox, there has been a great deal of interest so far and should be a good one..

check back for updates as i will just edit the first post to make it easier to see the imformation


----------



## nigerian prince

mid week bump


----------



## randylahey

Count me in prince. This has warmed my heart so keeping with this kindness, my next plant pack will be a giveaway.


----------



## Hempster

count me in also please , And I will gladly pay the shipping if I win as I live in northern Alberta and shrip are very hard to find here .
Thanx.


----------



## nigerian prince

saturday bump


----------



## Parallel

Everyone join this wonderful contest! Who doesn't like *free *cherry shrimp


----------



## jquach84

I'm totally interested

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgjedi

I tried to PM you but your inbox is full. Please include my name in the draw as well. Thanks.


----------



## illogic

Happy new year, your inbox is full but id like to enter


----------



## do-boy86

Wow this is very generous and fun! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## nigerian prince

midweek bump


----------



## Kei

Friday bump!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Heck if your willing to ship to the island I'm in


----------



## nigerian prince

Saturday bump, will be closing entries on the 31st then drawing right after, then if shipping needed will do it in the first week or two in February


----------



## WarblyDoo

Generosity deserves a bump. Looking forward to the contest.


----------



## datfish

Awesome of you to do, I'm jumping on the shrimpwagon.


----------



## FatAir

bump for awesomeness


----------



## nigerian prince

draw closed, will draw today or monday depending on schedule 
best of luck to everyone


----------



## Tazzy_toon

Good luck everyone


----------



## shift

Woo hoo! Good luck fellow shrimpers


----------



## NODES

the Nigerian's sure do like to give money/items away


----------



## nigerian prince

the draw is complete! out of nearly 30 entries: INDEFINE has been drawn as the winner!

thanks to everyone for joining , and i look forward to giving indefine his "champion" shrimp prize


----------



## Phillyb

Gratz, INDEFINE!


----------



## fuego604

awesome dude!!! count me in too !!!! i want some shrimp in my iwagumi fluval edge!!!


----------



## smash

???? Isn't the contest over?



fuego604 said:


> awesome dude!!! count me in too !!!! i want some shrimp in my iwagumi fluval edge!!!


----------



## fuego604

damn it !!


----------



## Vancitycam

Yup, looks like its over. Congratulations, thanks Nigerian prince that was a very cool thing to do for the bca community.


----------



## nigerian prince

shrimp are off to their new home, congrats again to indefine; a real nice guy couldn't have gone to a better member

thanks again to patt from c.a. for agreeing to help me with shipping even though it wasn't necessary, this time...


----------



## indefine

Big thanks to Nigerian Prince for the idea of this contest and lucky to have been drawn this time. 

Shrimpies are now swimming around happily in their new home!


----------



## datfish

Gotta say, bummed I didn't win but good for you and hope they give you a horde in the long run!


----------



## cody-reece

Hey do you have anymore cherry shrimps left?


----------



## nigerian prince

no, the contest ended long ago, check the fresh water livestock classifieds, they commonly come up for sale


----------

